# A new life in cyprus



## Derby41111 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi. Can any one help. My marriage has come to a end after 17 years. I need a new start and my idea is to move to Cyprus. What kind of rent would i have to pay on a flat. Also What's the chance of a job, painting and decorating to earn a living?


----------



## vmlcyprus (Feb 13, 2008)

I have a business that advertises property, and you can get a flat between £200-£300 GB pounds, the more inland you go the cheaper, from what I can gather, if you can get work by word of mouth, thats the best way to start, I too am moving out but will be looking for plastering or buying and renovating property, not sure which, good luck,
Alan


----------



## Derby41111 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Moving to Cyprus*

Thanks for taking the time to reply to my post. I hope to have enough money to rent and live for about a year, without any pressure on me to get a job as soon as i get there. Painting & Decorating is my trade. what's the chance of employment in Cyprus? Thanks again.


----------



## vmlcyprus (Feb 13, 2008)

I hope your good at painting , there is not a lot of call for wall papering, perhaps you could learn to tile before you get there. every little helps,
Alan. (Warwickshire)


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Derby,It is as Alan said word of mouth, Go to where there is a large expat 
get flyers done .If you go summer you will pick up bar work or something to do till work comes as most painting is done in winter when holiday lets are quite.Best of luck.
Tricia


----------



## Derby41111 (Mar 29, 2008)

Trica, What area do you think, offers the best chance of work? Thanks


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

Paphos has a lot of expats, and holiday lets also it is only 45min to limassol.
Do you know cyprus.As you said you want a new start. get out there and try you may even end up doing something else, its all about adapting to fit the need at the time .but i do think if you set fair price and do a good job the painting will do well.
Tricia.


----------



## exja (Oct 25, 2007)

Does anybody know if there is any expatClub or meetingsplaces for Expats in Paphos?

My wife and I are also interesting in walkingtrips in this area. 

Best regards
Jack Mobile: <snip>


----------



## yummymummy150 (Sep 8, 2007)

TRY UKCA club google it its in paphos all welcome .
Tricia


----------



## HUDDY (Oct 25, 2008)

My wife and I in our early 70's, came over here to Paphos on holiday nearly 2 years ago. Whilst buying a walking stick (torn ligament in knee) at the old market, noticed an advert on the stall for a 3 bedroom bungalow in in Mouttallos, Paphos. The stall holder asked if we were interested as the owner had a cafe further down. To cut a long story short, the owner collected us from our hotel and brought us here. My wife said straight away that it was what we wanted. He came back to the hotel the following day and we paid a months deposit and a months rent up front. We took it furnished for 6 months. We settled everything up in the UK and within 1 month had moved in. We have never regretted it. We now have had our landlord remove much of his furniture and bought new, much of it from Steptoes. No mention of a son. What we thought was a bungalow is in fact a house. We would never buy here at our age and the rent is €564.00. Community charge is €128.00 PER YEAR with 2 rubbish clearances per week. There are things one has to accept, like tomorrow only comes if you push hard enough. To conclude. We live amongst the Cypriots and find them most friendly and the fact that most speak English and they drive on the left, is a great help. Huddy.


----------



## MITZIB (Nov 19, 2008)

*Hi Huddy & Mrs Huddy*



HUDDY said:


> My wife and I in our early 70's, came over here to Paphos on holiday nearly 2 years ago. Whilst buying a walking stick (torn ligament in knee) at the old market, noticed an advert on the stall for a 3 bedroom bungalow in in Mouttallos, Paphos. The stall holder asked if we were interested as the owner had a cafe further down. To cut a long story short, the owner collected us from our hotel and brought us here. My wife said straight away that it was what we wanted. He came back to the hotel the following day and we paid a months deposit and a months rent up front. We took it furnished for 6 months. We settled everything up in the UK and within 1 month had moved in. We have never regretted it. We now have had our landlord remove much of his furniture and bought new, much of it from Steptoes. No mention of a son. What we thought was a bungalow is in fact a house. We would never buy here at our age and the rent is €564.00. Community charge is €128.00 PER YEAR with 2 rubbish clearances per week. There are things one has to accept, like tomorrow only comes if you push hard enough. To conclude. We live amongst the Cypriots and find them most friendly and the fact that most speak English and they drive on the left, is a great help. Huddy.


How wonderful to hear that you are so happy - we can't wait until we can retire like you. Your message really gave us hope that we make can make the move to Cyprus in 4-5 years (we'll be in our 60's). Good for you!!! P.S. thanks for the tips - we may consider renting instead of buying and sitting on the nestegg until we fancy.


----------



## HUDDY (Oct 25, 2008)

*Cyprus.*



MITZIB said:


> How wonderful to hear that you are so happy - we can't wait until we can retire like you. Your message really gave us hope that we make can make the move to Cyprus in 4-5 years (we'll be in our 60's). Good for you!!! P.S. thanks for the tips - we may consider renting instead of buying and sitting on the nestegg until we fancy.


I think you are probably doing the right thing in renting first. Interesting to see your location is Lincs. Snap! Louth was ours. If we can be of further help, keep in touch.
Huddy (John)


----------



## MITZIB (Nov 19, 2008)

Thank you for the reply - we would like to keep in touch with you (albeit intermittently as we both are still working). Wewould enjoy hearing about your experiences and adventures and picture you in your new life.

Regards and best wishes
MitziB


----------

